# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Vuoden foorumilainen?

## bussifriikki

Voisiko täällä harkita tuollaista "vuoden foorumilainen" -äänestystä? Samanlainen leikkimielinen äänestys on muun muassa Matkapuhelinfoorumilla ja käsittääkseni myös Futisfoorumilla. 
Mitä mieltä olette? Ei ole pakko, se oli vain ajatus...

http://www.matkapuhelinfoorumi.fi/f1...-2011-a-65220/

----------


## Koala

No, MPF:llä tuo nyt ainakin on niin pelkkä vitsi että en sellaisenaan kannata.

----------


## Nak

Ehkä tälläiselle ei täällä ole "perusteita" kun foorumi perustuu havainnointeihin ja liikennejärjestelmien parannuksiin/huononnuksiin  :Very Happy:  en tiedä voiko kukaan olla toista parempi havainnoitsija tai voiko ketään sanoa toista paremmaksi jos omaa kärkevämmät mielipiteet esim. metron automatisoinnista.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ok  :Very Happy:  ehkä oli tosiaan vähän turha idea

----------


## Palomaa

Ei, minusta kaikki me olemme täysin tasa-arvoisia, olemme tunnistettuja jäseniä tai emme, vaikka olenkin normaali käyttäjä, niin tätä mieltä olen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Vuoden jäsenestä en osaa sanoa mitään, mutta täysin objektiivisin kriteerein (*) mitattu kaikkien aikojen jäsen -tilasto päivittyy automaattisesti tänne.  :Wink: 

Tästä näkee tilastoa vähän pidemmälle.

(*) Täysin objektiivinen kriteeri = viestien määrä.

----------


## kuukanko

Äänestys voisi antaa kuvan, että foorumilla olisi jotenkin tarkoitus nostaa omaa asemaa. Tämän foorumin tarkoituksena kuitenkin on, että joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostuneet voivat pyyteettömästi vaihtaa tietojaan ja ajatuksiaan. Kyseessä on myös yhteispeli: tietoja ja ajatuksia ei voi vaihtaa yksinään, vaan foorumin tarkoituksena on nimenomaan saattaa saattaa yhteen ihmisiä joukkoliikenteen tiimoilta. Siksi kaikkien hyvälaatuinen panos on tärkeää. Yksittäisen kirjoittajan nostaminen esiin äänestyksellä voisi vaikuttaa kielteisesti käytyyn keskusteluun ja saada jotkut tavoittelemaan titteliä keinoilla, jotka heikentäisivätkin keskustelun tasoa.

----------


## Palomaa

Samaa mieltä, eli toisinsanoen... Kaikki olemme saman arvoisia.

----------

